# تأملات روحية



## K A T Y (4 مارس 2008)

_*" أقع في يد الله لأن مراحمه كثيرة" ( 1أخ 13:21)*_​ 


*+* جاءت لداود الملك فكرة شيطانية ليقوم بعمل تعداد لشعبه ليس لهدف سوي الافتخار بالعدد الكبير !!​ 
*+* وقد سجل الوحي هذا الأمر هكذا : "ووقف الشيطان ضد اسرائيل وأغوي داود ليحصي (شعب) اسرائيل".​ 
*+*وكان الله قديما هو الذي يأمر بعمل التعدادات والاحصائيات لأهداف الهية معينة*.*​ 
*+ تدريب:* يجب سؤال الرب قبل بدء أي مشروع , وبعد معرفة الهدف السليم وليس لمجرد المظهرية.​ 
*+*وعارض قائد الجيش لأن هذا الأمر ليس له هدف سليم.
وقال: "لماذا يطلب هذا سيدي؟! لماذا يكون سبب اثم؟!"​ 
*+* ومع ذلك أصر داود علي رأيه وشدد علي تنفيذه. دون سماع النصيحة السليمة وغضب منه الرب بالفعل *.*​ 
*+تدريب:* ضرورة سؤال الرب وكذلك معرفة رأي اهل الخبرة والعلم السليم قبل تنفيذ المشروعات حتي لا نندم.​

*+* وأمر الرب "جاد" النبي بأن يعرض علي داود عقابا ارضيا شديدا ليختار واحدا من ثلاثة: اما جوع 3 سنوات , او حرب شديدة 3 شهور , او وباء !!.​ 
*+* وقال "ضاق بي الامر جدا" وفضل ان يقع في يد الرب وليس في يد البشر , لأنه حنون ورحيم جدا.​ 
*+تدريب:* اذا كانت الخطية تجلب التعب والهموم والعار والدمار , فلنفكر جيدا في الأمر قبل الأقدام علي فعل الشر تجنبا للآلام والأحزان وغضب الرب.​
*+++*​


----------



## meraa (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تأملات روحية*

تامل رائع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Meriamty (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تأملات روحية*



تامل راائع جداااا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## adel baket (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تأملات روحية*

_تامل رائع كاتى_
_الرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Bent el Massih (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تأملات روحية*

*تامل رائع شكرا ليكي أختي
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## K A T Y (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تأملات روحية*



meraa قال:


> تامل رائع
> ربنا يباركك


 

_*ميرسي يا ميرا لمرورك*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## K A T Y (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تأملات روحية*



Meriamty قال:


> تامل راائع جداااا ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك ​




_*ميرسي يا حبيبتي لمرورك الجميل *_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## K A T Y (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تأملات روحية*



adel baket قال:


> _تامل رائع كاتى_
> 
> 
> _الرب يبارك حياتك_​


 
_*ميرسي قوي لمرورك الجميل*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## K A T Y (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تأملات روحية*



karima قال:


> *تامل رائع شكرا ليكي أختي*
> 
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​



_*ميرسي جدا لمرورك الجميل*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تأملات روحية*

*تال رائع ربنا يعوضك ​*


----------



## K A T Y (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تأملات روحية*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *تال رائع ربنا يعوضك ​*


 

_*ميرسي قوي يا حبيبتي لمرورك *_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## christ my lord (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تأملات روحية*

*تامل فعلا رااااااااائع جدااااا .. تسلم ايدك*

*وربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## K A T Y (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تأملات روحية*



christ my lord قال:


> *تامل فعلا رااااااااائع جدااااا .. تسلم ايدك*​
> 
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك*​


 
_*ميرسي قوي يا كريست لمرورك الجميل*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------

